# Classified police documents stolen in native feud



## Cloud Cover (13 Jun 2006)

Just friggin' brilliant ... next thing you know, there will be a connection between the natives and islamic terrorists. No wonder McGuinty is pissing his pants ...

Classified police documents stolen in native feud
CTV.ca News Staff

Ontario Provincial Police are trying to recover classified documents containing the identities of undercover officers that were stolen in a recent altercation between natives and police in Caledonia, Ont.

Operational plans about the long-standing native occupation were also taken.

The documents were stolen last Friday during a dispute where several native protestors surrounded a U.S. Border Patrol guard vehicle and forcibly removed its three passengers.

The U.S. officers were in the area observing the provincial police's handling of the near-four month land dispute.

Police said one of the protestors got into the vehicle and then drove it at an officer, who was injured as he was pulled out of its path.

The original documents were later returned, but not before photocopies were made, police believe.

*The papers list the names of OPP officers and U.S. agents involved in the standoff, home phone numbers, information from confidential informants and notes of investigations into human smuggling across the Canada-U.S. border near Niagara Falls, according to The Toronto Star.*
Arrest warrants for six individuals and one unidentified person were issued on the weekend.

The suspects face several serious charges -- including attempted murder, robbery, forcible confinement, and theft of a motor vehicle -- in connection with the swarming.

The charges also cover several tense skirmishes, including a dispute that also occurred Friday where two TV news cameramen were allegedly assaulted by a crowd of native protestors.

Meanwhile, Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty announced Monday night he was fed up with the ongoing violence, and said land claim talks would cease if the protestors didn't take down their barricades.


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jun 2006)

I'm sick of this.  "White Man's Guilt" will come back and destroy us in a dramatic pendulum swing IF we don't nail this on the head.  (Read: over reaction by extremists of the white sort to exploit and sow hate).  It's time to enforce the law and send the message that you cannot bargain with the government by force, irrespective of race.


----------



## Centurian1985 (22 Jun 2006)

I think the point is being missed:

What was this information doing in a US border patrol vehicle?  If the papers were supposed to be for US awareness about the situation, what was the vehicle doing in the area, sightseeing? If government employees are not supposed to be walking around with classified documents (due to risk from theft and other incidents) why do these police officers think they can ignore government guidelines on transporting of classified documents?  Sounds like a lack of common sense on the part of the officers somewhere.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (22 Jun 2006)

I think BOTH points/sides of discussion are valid and should be dealt with...


----------



## JackD (16 Jul 2006)

Hi! I'm far a way from Canada now - (Poland to be exact). Is there any follow up on this story?


----------



## Centurian1985 (17 Jul 2006)

Try a PM to whiskey601, he might have more info...


----------

